

Who says you can kill Americans, Mr. President?  - cavilling_elite
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/17/opinion/who-says-you-can-kill-americans-mr-president.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2

======
rolux
It may be good to see this in the New York Times. But others (like, for
example, Glenn Greenwald, both at salon.com and at guardian.co.uk) have made
this point many, many, many times. And at least Greenwald I think would agree
that one should strike one word from that headline. To be exempt from
execution, at the sole discretion of the U.S. president, just because one
happens to hold a U.S. passport, is still not a desirable position to be in.

------
rayiner
Interestingly, the practice is not obviously unconstitutional. As American
citizens they almost certainly have due process rights, but the question of
"what process is due" when U.S. soldiers have been trying to hunt you in
Afghanistan for years is not a quick and easy one. "Due process" does not
always require a trial, though in cases where the deprivation is life it
almost always has meant that.

I wonder how you even get a test case for this. Who has standing to sue?

------
PnuklOEvolu
"... release, to Congress, the press and the public, documents that set forth
the detailed constitutional and statutory analysis he relies on for targeting
and killing American citizens. " I see no believable indication that any such
documents even exist.

------
cavilling_elite
A petition has been created for more oversight.

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/justify-
legality-k...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/justify-legality-
killing-american-citizens-abroad-and-increase-transparency-drone-
program/cLyYHL1z)

~~~
krr
...and will be duly ignored. But wasn't that Death Star response funny? Har
Har.

